# French weather in November



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Have booked up to go to France for 2 weeks in mid november. Any suggestions as to how far south we have to go to get some warm-ish weather?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We live at the northern end of the Lot et Garonne, south of Bergerac and the weather at present is around 18 - 20C during the day and down to about 8 most nights, however..........

Sunday it was 24 during the afternoon, but last week we had a frost on Friday night, so around here the weather is unpredictable as it has been elsewhere.......

The one thing France has not had much of this year is rain - there are severe water restrictions in many areas now, but these mainly affect things like vehicle washing and garden watering plus a ban on filling swimming pools (not that this is the time of year that we would want to use the pool!). But some areas only have the water switched on for a few hours per day - so be aware this may influence your opinion about where to go.

Meteo France will give you information for about 10 days in advance;

http://france.meteofrance.com/

you have to enter what town you want details for and then click on the

"Plus de détails sur votre ville" just under the details for the next five days.

I hope that helps, enjoy your trip,

Dave


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

We are going too on 12th Nov. planning to travel just a bit down the coast to normandy and then come back. Only going for a week
Dont think it will be too cold.
Phill


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Dave - info from the locals is always the best! I had it in mind to trundle slowly in your direction taking in the sights & scenery on the way. Last year (in October) we had to cope with the diesel strike & the unseasonably cold weather in the Loire region. Hence this year we thought we'd go a bit further, hoping that there will be no repeat of the refinery blockade!

Phil - take warm clothes to keep out any chilly winds and you'll have a great time. There are some excellent aires along the coast. In particular we like Quend Plage, Le Touquet & St Valery en Caux.

Bill


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Unless you're the sort who likes to know exactly where you're going and book up sites in advance, why not wait until a day or so before you go and then consult >> Weather Online << which will give you quite a nice 10-day graphical forecast.

That link takes you to precipitation, but there are links to temperature charts.

We used this approach during a recent 2-week visit to the Mosel valley in Germany.....

.....we ended up in Provence!


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

We were at St. Louis du Rhone recently - days were warm, nights were very chilly - and when the Mistral blew up as it does pretty regularly.....very, very cold day and night.


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

drcotts - Normandy will be pretty chilly - a bit like Cornwall or Devon in November!!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

drcotts said:


> We are going too on 12th Nov. planning to travel just a bit down the coast to normandy and then come back. Only going for a week
> Dont think it will be too cold.
> Phill


Normandy / Brittany and Cornwall are all very similar at this time of the year, so it will not be much above the low teens during the day and can be very cold at night. Generally the further inland you are the colder the nights will be.

It used to be said that you had to travel South of the Loire to guarantee good weather, but that is no longer reliable due to climate change perhaps.

Of course, if you go too far South you are more likely to be affected by the Mistral type Mediterranean weather, which has seen snow falling at Nice before now.....

There is no way that you can totally guarantee warm weather in Europe in the autumn (or even in the summer!), so checking a local weather forecast for 5 - 10 days before going to a distant location is sensible. I suggested MeteoFrance as it has proved more reliable for us than others.

Dave


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

We live in the Midi Pyrenees, area 12. we have had 3 days of terrific cold gales and now it is cold and heavy rain. Best of luck in November. Bambi 2


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Just keep going until you find the sun. Unless you get right down to the Med it is better to stay on the west side - the east is generally higher and therefore colder. We buy a copy of the newspaper 'Aujourhui' - easily recognisable with its red-top - an dlook at the five day forecast, which is all pictorial. You can then aim for where the sun is going to be shining.

My guess is you are likely to need to travel at least to Bordeaux/ Dordogne latitude to get significantly warmer weather. It is still likely to 'pleasant' rather than 'hot'


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*weather in France*

We live on the coast nr.Beziers.I am still in my shorts and still able to swim in our unheated pool.The beach is almost completely empty.There are just two motorhomes parked nearby.We have had about 5 hours total rain over the last 3 months so we are still running our irrigation system for the garden.Temp. yesterday 22*.Hot sun today will be in the pool this afternoon.The motorhome is still parked up in the garden as we cannot find a good reason to go over to Spain.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Peeter - sounds great! You might find us joining those other 2 MHs in a couple of weeks!
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

Been hot here today as well, we were shopping at Rodez and were in T shirts etc.  but the gales are back this evening :roll: Bambi 2


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

November holidays.....
Canaries.

Dave p


----------

